# [solved] route del - active after reboot again

## stegerpl

I changed my network structure - in the past I had two subnets 192.168.1.x and 192.168.140.x and used my main computer as gateway by adding a route for the internal LAN 192.168.140.x via the eth1 while the default gateway was my internet connection I access via eth0. The setup was done in the /etc/conf.d/net

Now I deleted the routing for 192.168.140.x via eth1 from the /etc/conf.d/net but after a reboot it is stil active. When I delete it manually by  

```
route del -net 192.168.140.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth1
```

 it works. I can access all my hosts by netmask 255.255.0.0. But only until the next reboot and then the routing is again via eth1.

My /etc/conf.d/net looks now like:

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 3"

dhcpcd_eth0="-h minbar"

mtu_eth0="1420"

config_eth1=( "192.168.140.8/24" )

# [routes_eth1=( "192.168.140.0 via 192.168.140.8" )

mtu_eth1="4096"

```

Can anybody tell me what's wrong?  

Simple solution woul be to change all the subnet 192.168.140.x  to  192.168.1.x  but I want to avoid this for future extensions and logical reasons.

Thanks inadvance

Peter

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stegerpl,

You net file still uses the old baselayout1 syntax. That will break one day

You should remove all of the ( and  ).

```
config_eth1="192.168.140.8/24" 
```

provides a route to the 192.168.140.0/24 subnet too.

Try using config_eth1="192.168.140.8/16", now you will get a route to 192.168.0.0/16, which may well be what you want.

----------

## stegerpl

Hi Neddy,

thanks again - now it's clear:  /24 refers to the subnet only and  /16  one level higher....

Peter

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stegerpl,

Sort of.  The /X divides the IP address into the network/host parts.

/16 is the same as 255.255.0.0

/24 is the same as 255.255.255.0

/17 is the same as 255.255.128.0

The rest are left as an exercise for the reader :)

----------

